# Kindle plugged in to USB: Charging or not?



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I've got my Kindle plugged into the USB as I was doing some Calibre stuff with it.  now it says "If you want to use your Kindle,m please eject your Kindle from your computer.  Currently your Kindle is not charging"  But the light is on.  So is it charging or not?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Need more info. What kind of computer are you using? When you say "now it says... ", is it the Kindle or the computer that has this message? What model Kindle?


Mike


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

K2i.  It says that on the Kindle screen


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

OK, but what kind of computer and which OS is it using? What steps did you do after you did Calibre stuff with it?

Mike


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It is probably plugged into a port without sufficient bus power, such as a hub.

Thus while is is connected to the computer via USB it is not deriving sufficient power from the USB port to charge.

Try another USB port on the computer and/or on another computer.  Not all ports are created equal.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

It might not be what Elk says though, I've had that start happening on a computer that used to charge my kindle.

What OS for the computer, what version software for the kindle?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Tuttle said:


> It might not be what Elk says though, I've had that start happening on a computer that used to charge my kindle.


That's odd. Have you been able to track down why? This would be incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I left it until the light turned green and it seems to have charged.  I've never gotten that message before.


----------



## jackbmg (Jan 27, 2011)

this happened to me too.. I tried usb ports on more than one computer that I know worked before, and I know power my iPod, etc... but got this error.. eventually the kindle gets fully charged, so it appears to be a bogus error message.


----------



## raylopez (Mar 27, 2011)

The Kindle has problems with recharging, possibly either software or a weak battery.  using Kindle 3.1 version.  Yellow / orange light on at the botton, but lightening bolt in upper right corner not working, and battery seems to be discharging.  Seems to have charged at least once in the past.  New 1 week old Kindle.  Using a powered USB hub that has not given problems before.  If this continues I'll return it and get a new one.  Probably teething problems due to high demand and therefore low quality control at the Kindle manufacturing plant. Bummer but let's face it--if you're a Kindle user, even with version 3,  you're an early adopter and subsidizing Amazon for the next version when these bugs will hopefully be worked out, and as the Kindle manufacturing factory gets more efficient.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't personally think the reported problems are systemic or a product of faulty quality control.  Members here are a very small subset of all Kindle owners.  Those who post are an even smaller subset.  And those who have posted reporting problems are an even smaller subset than that!   I just think there are a heck of a lot of Kindles that have been sold, and the folks who have problems are much more likely to seek out a message board and tell someone -- whether to find a solution, explain what solved the problem for them, or just to relate the experience.   

That said, by all means, if your device is not working as expected, definitely contact Amazon -- specifically the Kindle Support folks.  No doubt they will replace it promptly.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

raylopez said:


> Yellow / orange light on at the botton, but lightening bolt in upper right corner not working, and battery seems to be discharging. Seems to have charged at least once in the past. New 1 week old Kindle. Using a powered USB hub that has not given problems before.


I suspect the hub. Even though the hub is plugged in, it is common for devices which derive their power from USB not to work on many such hubs.

Does your Kindle charge properly when plugged into an electrical outlet? Similarly, does it charge properly when directly into a USB port on a desktop PC?


----------



## chrisdon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi!

Here's what worked for me (Kindle 3):

Just make sure you return to the "Home" screen before connecting your Kindle to your PC's USB port. That should do.
It won't charge when you leave a book open, even when you shut down the device prior to connecting it.

Regards, Christian


----------

